# Infamous intake manifold PCV problem



## Sladester2 (Dec 13, 2019)

So my valve cover needed replaced and my front seal was squeaking because of a bad pcv in my intake manifold. I got a check engine light every few weeks or so. I replaced all three. Intake manifold, valve cover and seal. No more squeaking and car is running fine now but now I get the same check engine codes every day even if I clear them. P1101 and p1071... anyone know what else it could be?


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

You have a vacuum/opening somewhere letting excess air in. Check all connectors and orifices on the intake, especially throttle body.

Check anywhere after the mass air sensor.

I got those codes myself when my intercooler pipe popped off.

Also on the pcv hose running from intake to turbo make sure you have o-ring installed in tube first then plastic retainer ring afterwards to hold o-ring inside tube.


----------



## Sladester2 (Dec 13, 2019)

Ok I will check. I’m hoping the pcv isn’t bad in the brand new manifold.. I doubt it though. I did replace the plastic hose from the manifold to the turbo though and I don’t think that’s the issue


----------



## Sladester2 (Dec 13, 2019)

Could a leaking front sea cause the codes? The new seal has a ton of oil coming from it


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

Sladester2 said:


> Could a leaking front sea cause the codes? The new seal has a ton of oil coming from it


No, the leaking seal won't cause the codes. But a bad intake diaphragm may cause the seal to potentially leak.


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

Sladester2 said:


> So my valve cover needed replaced and my front seal was squeaking because of a bad pcv in my intake manifold. I got a check engine light every few weeks or so. I replaced all three. Intake manifold, valve cover and seal. No more squeaking and car is running fine now but now I get the same check engine codes every day even if I clear them. P1101 and p1071... anyone know what else it could be?


Do you mean p1101 and p0171, not p1071? Just confirming because p1071 is not a valid code.


----------



## Sladester2 (Dec 13, 2019)

Thanks.. I have a feeling the intake is bad from the factory.. it’s just some eBay junk


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

Here's a picture of confirmed fixes for these codes.







if either of the two, the valve cover or intake were bad it wouldn't take but one or two drives to potentially damage the brand new other component. Did you replace them all at same time?

Do the pcv fix kit even if the intake had the diaphragm. You can buy XR's kit or make your own. I made my own for $40.

Extreme revolution says he's got a version 3 kit coming out soon so look for him on here and connect with him. His new one is said to be installed without removing intake!

But again check every thing from after the maf. Dipstick tube o-ring, oil cap o-ring, check every possible area where air can be sucked in.

The crank seal would be rare to cause this issue. But try another seal just to be safe.


----------



## Sladester2 (Dec 13, 2019)

Thanks! I will definitely be talking to him about getting his fix. I did replace all at once. I had the typical valve cover pushing out air and squeaking seal so I knew the problem was probably the manifold. See when I got this manifold I couldn’t see orange from the top but if I looked through it from the bottom I could see it so I figured it was good to go. I do need another crank seal now because whatever happened is now causing this one to leak oil and chirp a bit again


----------



## Sladester2 (Dec 13, 2019)

Miguelcon74 said:


> Do you mean p1101 and p0171, not p1071? Just confirming because p1071 is not a valid code.


Yes thanks


----------



## Sladester2 (Dec 13, 2019)

does a crazy fan speed go with these issues? The fan kicks into high gear I guess because the car thinks it’s over heating? I’m not really sure


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sladester2 said:


> does a crazy fan speed go with these issues? The fan kicks into high gear I guess because the car thinks it’s over heating? I’m not really sure


Welcome Aboard!

Test the two coolant sensors for continuity and blow the connectors out with a bit of compressed air to make sure there is no fluid in there. Bad sensors or fluid will cause the fan to go on constant high. There are other reasons as well, but can't remember them at the moment.

As stated above, the orange nipple in the intake manifold either falls out or is so contaminated it quits working (which is not covered by the extended warranty). This ends up blowing the vacuum regulator diaphragm in the valve cover (which is covered by the 2015 extended warranty). If you continue to drive in this condition, the unregulated boost starts to blow the CPASV seals, the front crank seal, the oil pan gasket and many other places. If you fix only some of this piece meal you run the risk of having to re do those portions again.

1. 2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained
2. GM 1.4L Turbo Intake Manifold PCV Valve Fix Kits
3. How-To: Remove 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Intake Manifold
4. How-To: Replace the Valve/Camshaft Cover (1.4L Turbo)
5. How-To: Replace CPASV (Camshaft Position Actuator Solenoid Valve) Seals
6. How-To: 1.4L Gen 1 front crankshaft seal replacement
7. How-To: GM 1.4L LUV/LUJ PCV Fix Kit V1 Install
8. How-To: Install DDMWorks Throttle Body Spacer 1.4L Turbo
9. How-To: GM 1.4L LUV/LUJ PCV Fix Kit V2 Install

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sensor locations - yes this is a 1.8, but basically the same.


----------



## Sladester2 (Dec 13, 2019)

I replaced everything at once. I could see the orange basketball looking thing from the bottom of the new intake but not the top. Checked and the coolant reservoir was empty.. happened at the same time as everything else I don’t know what’s going on


----------



## Sladester2 (Dec 13, 2019)

I replaced the seal, intake, valve cover, pcv line from turbo to intake.. the seal squeak went away but got the check engine lights.. even faster and more frequent than before I replaced everything. No air is coming from the valve cover and everything is plugged in


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What are the codes?

And did you watch the videos in the links above? Just because the orange nipple is there, it still may be bad.


----------



## Sladester2 (Dec 13, 2019)

I was out of coolant not sure why. Wouldn’t be the sensors..


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

Sladester2 said:


> does a crazy fan speed go with these issues? The fan kicks into high gear I guess because the car thinks it’s over heating? I’m not really sure


If your mass air sensor was unplugged the fan will go at high speed. Or if unplugged and unplugged it will until ignition is cycled a few times but codes reset.


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

Sladester2 said:


> I was out of coolant not sure why. Wouldn’t be the sensors..


The fan may also run at high if it thinks or is overheating.


----------



## Sladester2 (Dec 13, 2019)

Thank you makes sense


----------

